# Buran And Poljot Dress Watch



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Thought I would post a review of 2 "Russian" Watches as there seems to be very few pictures out there of these two.

First up my Buran.

First thing that is immediately noticeable is the Poljot watches all seem to be about 38mm not including crown. For me I personally think this is the right size for a watch. Not too big that it looks OTT and not too small. The Buran I have is a silver case rather than the gold plated one you sometimes see for sale second hand. I like the general feel of this watch and the lume markers rather than numbers. I have not tested the lume over a long period of time but a quick spell under a lamp and it seems to glow pretty bright. Lume paint is also on the hands.

Now for the chrono. With these you have to give the pusher a "Good push" This is a Russian watch not some sissy Swiss thing. Its a mechanical, hand wind and has a snap back to it which I understand can be replaced by the display back you sometimes see about. I think there are a few sellers around that have them.

Now for a few photos.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Second up is the Poljot.

A little similar to the Buran Siberia however this is a chrono rather than the Molnija with sub second. At 38mm its also a lot smaller and less imposing on the wrist. There is some lume around the hour markings but as its rather small it doesnt come off too bright. As with the Buran the chrono needs a good push before setting off. This is a hand wind Poljot 3133 movement.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Please excuse some of the less than top quality photos. They also had some dust on them from being in the box


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like them, especially the second one as I've tempted several times to get one. A detail I think I've always missed and that I'm seeing for the first time on your photos (and thanks for that) is that the black has a different finish on the centre from the "ring" that encompasses the Roman numbers. That and sunken subdials makes it a watch with a lot more layers than I though it was. Uhmmm... I had promised myself I was done with 3133s chronos...

Anyway, enjoy your new watches!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Thanks.

I noticed that first on the stock photos but was a bit unsure as to how it would look in the flesh. I will try and post a few better photos including some at night over the next few days.

I think my next purchase will probably be a Strela now.


----------

